# New beekeeper in MA



## c8hendrick (Mar 7, 2016)

Will start my first hive this spring! Looking forward to a lot of fun. BeeSource seems like a tremendous resource - thank you to the community!

Chris


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Good luck Chris, I'm also a newbee from Ma. I live in Ludlow, exit 7 off the pike. What type of hive you going with, me, I'm going to give a warre a shot. I spoke with the state bee inspector, he's from Worcester county, seems like a decent guy, we talked for a while, he gave me a few tips and put me in touch with another warre beek who lives in central Ma.
Tom


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## c8hendrick (Mar 7, 2016)

lostboy said:


> Good luck Chris, I'm also a newbee from Ma. I live in Ludlow, exit 7 off the pike. What type of hive you going with, me, I'm going to give a warre a shot. I spoke with the state bee inspector, he's from Worcester county, seems like a decent guy, we talked for a while, he gave me a few tips and put me in touch with another warre beek who lives in central Ma.
> Tom


Hi Tom,

I think I'm going with a normal Langstroth hive. Seems to be the norm. I'm currently enrolled in Bee School through Worcester County Beekeepers Assc. Only had one week but it is a ton of fun. So much to learn! I'm in Sturbridge so fairly close to Ludlow. 

I think the inspector introduced himself at class... Ken something maybe?

Chris


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! Nice to see so many new Massachusetts beekeepers!


----------



## beemanTodd (Mar 8, 2016)

Chris, I'm another of the hundreds of people in the class with you. We're done with the third class now and the information keeps coming! I enjoyed the videos on installing packages this weekend and am looking for them online. If you see them anywhere, let me know!

Todd


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome and good luck for the incoming seaosn


----------



## EvelynS (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome to the fascinating world of bees. I hope you are enjoying bee school (especially the snacks!)

Evelyn

www.summerbeez.com


----------



## beemanTodd (Mar 8, 2016)

Evelyn,

Bee school is pretty awesome! The 6 of us are having good discussions and are supplementing school with other texts. 

The snacks are greatly appreciated!!! Hope you're doing well!

Todd


----------

